# Disproportionate chest development: what can i do?



## jahnetour (May 17, 2005)

hey everybody, im not really a professional at lifting yet, but i have been lifting for quite some time, say about 1-1.5 years. anyways heres the point

i've been doing bench press, incline, and dips as well as alot of cardio to help my chest growth and definition, and its been helping-- to an extent. 

My left pectorial has seen great growth and definition with great results, particularly on the inside of the left pec. 

however, my right pectorial seems to be a bit deformed. while my left pec is more of a slab, in my right pec, the middle area seems to protrude while the inside there seems to be absolutely NO muscle. because of this, my left nipple seems to face at somewhat of an outside angle while my right one shoots straight forward =T

while its not quite big of a problem, it is indeed noticable and i cant wear tight shirts bc the right side seems  to look just..weird.   

can anybody give me tips to solve this problem? PLEASE?


----------



## ihateschoolmt (May 17, 2005)

Using DB's is about all you can do. By the way, you can't build definition.


----------



## musclepump (May 17, 2005)

Cut out barbell lifts for awhile


----------



## kicka19 (May 17, 2005)

i wana see a pic


----------



## SuperFlex (May 17, 2005)

Dumbbells and push-ups...


----------



## TheCurse (May 17, 2005)

do everything you normally do with your left hand with your right hand, and do everything you normally do with your right hand with your left hand. Driving, brushing your teeth, turning a wrench, anything and everything you can.  most of us have this to some degree.


----------



## Mudge (May 17, 2005)

I've seen people with different shaped pecs, Arnold's biceps didn't match, thats genetics.


----------



## Doublebase (May 18, 2005)

Yes, my friend has the same problem.  Its not that big of a deal.  Post a pic. I wanna see what it looks like.  Its probably not that bad.


----------



## jahnetour (May 18, 2005)

now just wondering, i heard something that perhaps it could be something with my skeletal structure and how its not balanced or soemthing like that. 

if thats the case...is there anything i can do about it?


----------



## Ramathorn (May 18, 2005)

That would most likely be a mild case of pectus excavatum. http://www.pectusinfo.com/main.htm. This abnormality will tend to do that to your nipples and one side of your chest, especially if it is just a mild case. I have this abnormality as well, in a mild mild form. My left chest used to have the same problem as yours especially when I didnt work out. It took me about 7 months to make it even out. I made sure that I did pull overs at least every other week, using a heavy weight so that it streatches my whole skeletal structure out in the chest area which caused my skeletal structure to gain inches and stretched the problem area prit near out all the way now. I also do lots of abs exercises, taking a page out of Arnold's books and doing them 6 times / week but most of my focus goes to upper. Also, when I did ab's I would twist my body to the right at the top so my left ab muscles got more strain which also helped a lot with evening it out

Now 8 months later it all looks normal..nobody can tell anymore. Anymore questions feel free to ask, but you should go see a Doctor and ask him to check it out.

P.S. There is no real cure for this. The only thing hiding it on me is my muscle and being at 8% body fat really helps too


----------



## squanto (May 18, 2005)

you are overtraining your right side. wack off iwth your left hand  sometimes too.


----------

